# Curious about TUG Archives



## mamiecarter (May 11, 2007)

Half asleep, still drinking my first cup of coffee, I tried to browse the Tug Archives. Why is there nothing in them? Or is it there and I just didnt find it? I did find a long post on TUG finances but not much else. Is there a plan to archive stuff in the future? Are all the old posts available but not in the archive?


----------



## Makai Guy (May 11, 2007)

As of now, nearly all the posts are in the active forums.  Now that we're on our own server with lots and lots of room and resources, we've not felt the need to move things into the archives.  Will probably happen sometime, but we're not there yet.


----------

